# Bio-Gerste



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo 
habe letzt etwas überden einsatz von Bio-Gerste gegen die Fadenalgen (glaub ich) gelesen. War das ganze nicht sogar von Lothar? Würde das ganze gerne mal bei mir testen. Und wo bekomme Ich im Bereich Würzburg die Bio- Gerste?

Jürgen Gernert

P.S. hoffe Ich schafe es dieses Wochenende bei Lothar vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

*Gerste*

Hallo Jürgen,

leider kann ich dir für deinen Wohnraum keine Empfehlung geben. Wenn ich mit Gerstenstroh experimentiert habe, habe ich mir das immer frisch vom Bauer geholt. Ich weis ja nicht, ob so was bei dir möglich ist.

Bestimmt gibts sowas auch im Zoofachhandel!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Frisch vom Bauern, habe ich auch immer wieder gelesen. Dann rein in einen Jutesack und diesen ins Wasser. (Das ist übrigends der Grund, weshalb ich das nicht machen würde, selbst wenn ich von der Wirksamkeit überzeugt wäre: Bei meinem Teich würden dann jede Menge Säcke im Wasser schwabbern - scheusslich).

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

*Stroh*

Hi Stefan,

du hast ganz recht, diese Säcke sehen scheuslich aus und verschandeln den ganzen Teich.
Aber es hilft, zwar nicht lange aber etwas


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

*Gerstenstroh*

Hallo Axel,

SÄCKE ?

Ein 25 Kg-Kartoffel-Sack lose mit Gerstenstroh gestopft reicht für ein
Jahr(20 000 Liter-Teich).Wenn der Sack leer ist,das ganze Stroh sich aufgelöst hat,dann den Sack wieder befüllen.

Durch das Verrotten des Stroh`s werden Stoffe frei, die das Wachstum 
der Fadenalgen unterdrücken.
Bakterien benötigen zur Fortpflanzung Kohlenstoff,und Gerstenstroh
besteht zum größen Teil aus Kohlenstoff.
Zwei Wirkungen:
Fadenalgenwachstum wir unterdrückt,bessere Wachstumsbedingungen
für Filterbakterien.

Packe einen Stein in den Sack und versenke den Sack.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2003)

*Sack*

Hallo lothar,

die Vorteile sind mir bekannt. Nur meine ich, genau wie Stefan, das diese Säcke nicht in die Teichoptik passen. Ich habe den Sack auch schon versenkt, wie du schreibst, sah im kleinen!!! Teich trotzdem wirklich nicht schön aus.

Aber helfen tuts allemal, im Moment brauche ich keins, weil mein Teich OKI ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Auf einen alten Aktikel kann man immer noch ne Antwort geben...

Woher bekommt man (Bio) Gerstenstroh und wie versteckt man einen Sack mit Gerste im Gartenteich ?

Ich habe das im Baumarkt gefunden....

Was haltet Ihr von den Gerstenstrohpellets..... lest mal unter 

http://www.wieck.de/


Ich finde in neu angelegten Teichen, die Startschwierigkeiten haben wegen der noch geringen Pflanzenanzahl könnte man vor allem im Frühjahr, wenn die Algenplage zu gross wird und die Pflanzen noch gar nicht so richtig rausgekommen sind, mal einen Versuch wagen - Oder ?

Bis später Tulpe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Wie sieht es denn mit Peroxyd gegen Fadenalgen aus????   

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung??


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo

habe letztes Jahr Gersten-Stroh probiert. War davon nicht so überzeugt. Habe dann Peroxid ausprobiert. Man konnte die Algen einfach heraus fischen. Jetzt hoffe ich das ich genügend Pflanzen habe. Bis jetzt habe ich einen klaren Teich und nur am Rand Fadenalgen.
Übrigens das Stroh habe ich bei meinem Nachbarn geholt (Vorteil wenn man auf dem Land wohnt).

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 
wir hatten das hier tatsächlich schon mal. 
Gib mal bei "suchen" den Begriff Huminsäure ein, dann müßtest Du fündig werden. 
Wenn, dann brauchst Du getrocknetes Gerstenstroh. Das erzeugt Huminsäure und diese entzieht dem Wasser dann die Nährstoffe, welche Algen, aber auch Pflanzen zum Wachsen benötigen. Das Wasser bekommt eine scheußlich, braune Färbung und dann fault das Zeug vor sich hin. Huminsäure wird auch in vielen biologischen Algenvernichtungsmittelchen verwendet. Selbe Wirkung, selbe braune Brühe. 
Typisches Bauernrezept.   
Ich würde das nicht machen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo r.t.

wie gesagt ich hatte es letztes Jahr  
Wird heuer nicht mehr zum Einsatz kommen. Außerdem wird mein Teich in diesem Jahr ja noch umgebaut. Und die Filteranlage sowie der Pflanzenfilter ebenfalls vergrößert. Das sollte eigentlich reichen. Habe in diesem Jahr auch noch keine größeren Probleme mit Algen. Die Sicht ist bis auf den Grund (ca. 1,6 m), also bin ich auch noch nicht gezwungen etwas zu unternehmen. 
Übrigens deine Dokumentation sehr beeindruckend. Das Ergebnis gefällt mir sehr gut. Hoffe das es bei mir auch so läuft und ich relativ zügig fertig werde. :!: 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Sorry Jürgen, 
hatte wohl nicht den ganzen Beitrag gelesen. 
Wenn ich Gerste lese, stellen sich meine Haare auf und ich kann nicht mehr weiterlesen.   

Danke für's Lob, im Gästebuch wär' noch ein Platz frei. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Um das Thema Gerstenstroh ranken sich viele Sagen und Mythen. So richtig geklärt (warum es nun ausgerechnet _Gersten_stroh sein muss) wurde noch nichts. Richtig ist Rainer's Erklärung, dass wohl Huminsäuren gebildet werden (erstmal nichts anderes als Säuren, die eben nicht von Mikroorganismen vernascht werden). Die Braunfärbung des Wassers wirkt speziell dem Wachstum von Fadenalgen etwas entgegen. Das alles kann man aber auch mit anderem Material (Erlenzapfen) und ebenso begrenzt wirksam erreichen - nur, dass es nicht so bestialisch stinkt. 

Die Erklärung, dass das irgendwie mit Kohlenstoff zu tun hat, und dass (speziell ??) Bakterien dies für ihre Entwicklung benötigen sollen, ist selbst für eine laienhafte Erklärung viel zu dürftig, um in irgend einer Weise brauchbar zu sein.

Mag ja sein, dass an der Gerstenstroh-Arie irgend etwas dran ist - auch wenn sich mir der Sinn noch nicht offenbart. Dann aber muss eine irgendwie nachvollziehbare (nicht: wissenschaftliche) Erklärung her. Die Existenz von Gerstenstroh-Pellets besagt noch nichts, denn die Hersteller produzieren selbstverständlich alles, wofür der Kunde bereit ist, Geld auszugeben. Wenn Nachfrage dafür da ist, auch Sägemehl-Brekkies...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Ich würde auch noch gerne wissen, wielang es dauert bis sich das Stroh aufgelöst hat. Mein Gerstenstroh ist im letzten Jahr lediglich verfault und ich habe seitdem die "Gallertartige Zitteralge" (eine Blaualge) im Teich. Fadenalgen gibt es logischerweise weiterhin.
MfG, Eugen
P.S. ansonsten siehe SefanS


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Gerstenstroh kann man sogar im Internet kaufen:
http://www.stroh24.de

Gruss
Konrad


----------

